# Husqvarna 575 XP thoughts?



## reynog (Jun 18, 2012)

I have an opportunity at a used 575 XP at a decent price.
Any known issues?
Thoughts?
Opinions?

What are the main differences between the 575 XP and the 372 XP?


----------



## Bluefish (Jun 18, 2012)

575 or 576? I think the consensus on the 575 on the 575 is that it was a dog. Greater minds than mine will soon chime in. Don't spend your money yet... Russ


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 18, 2012)

reynog said:


> What are the main differences between the 575 XP and the 372 XP?



Everything. They're completely different saws. I would pass.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jun 18, 2012)

They were also bad about the clutch side case half letting the crank bearing spin in it's hole & creating an air leak. 

I'd pass on it too, unless it was very cheap.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 18, 2012)

:msp_thumbdn: As the others said - there were good reasons that the 576xp replaced it after just a short time on the market!


----------



## CJ1 (Jun 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Everything. They're completely different saws. I would pass.



If it was cheap like $100 and had a new crank/bearings with it and you did not plan on running it too much!!! Otherwise pass. CJ


----------



## gsg (Jun 18, 2012)

I had a later model 575 ( I think a 2007) I ran the $&!# out of it for 6 months 6 days a week and had ZERO problems with it. I really liked that saw. That being said I think 90% of people don't like them or had problems with theres so you should think of that first, just thought I would give my experience with a 575.


----------



## reynog (Jun 18, 2012)

This is an '05 model. 
$350

I've been looking for a 372 XP and came across this one.


----------



## zogger (Jun 18, 2012)

reynog said:


> This is an '05 model.
> $350
> 
> I've been looking for a 372 XP and came across this one.



--look in the classifieds here for another saw at that price.....


----------



## Bluefish (Jun 19, 2012)

Decent 372s turn up around here for 400$ Don't do it. Russ


----------



## nmurph (Jun 19, 2012)

I have a 281 in the classifieds that is a heck of a lot more saw than a 372 or 575. It has been totally gone through from the crank, up. If you don't want the K&N set-up, I can swap it out for a regular low-top.


----------



## spike60 (Jun 19, 2012)

reynog said:


> This is an '05 model.
> $350
> 
> I've been looking for a 372 XP and came across this one.



Stay away from it. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Bluefish (Jun 19, 2012)

Spike has spoke! Nuff said... Russ


----------



## Oldtimer (Jun 19, 2012)

I owned a 2005 575XP and ran it until last fall. It cut many many many thousands of cords worth of wood. It was flawless until ethanol killed the carb. New carb @ 135 dollars installed, just like new again. I'd STILL be running that saw if my idiot hired man had not run it over with the 648D.
Now I have the 576XP-AT. I can not tell that it's any better yet, but it's only had maybe 6-7 tanks through it.

I'd buy it, if it were near me. Wouldn't even hessitate. Whatever issue it _*may have*_ is curable and worth curing.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 19, 2012)

gsg said:


> I had a later model 575 ( I think a 2007) I ran the $&!# out of it for 6 months 6 days a week and had ZERO problems with it. I really liked that saw. That being said I think 90% of people don't like them or had problems with theres so you should think of that first, just thought I would give my experience with a 575.



The issues likely were fixed on the late ones, but the low power to weight ratio still was there.


----------



## nmurph (Jun 19, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> Whatever issue it _*may have*_ is curable and worth curing.



Spun bearings are curable, but it requires a splitting and new case, and I doubt used 575 cases are as easily found as more popular models. 

I would pass at $350.


----------



## Bluefish (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't know how much different the AV is but I would be on Murphs saw for another 50$. It sounds like it has been totally gone through, at his prices I think he is rebuilding these sweet saws for fun. That is my rank amatuer's opinion. Russ


----------



## tallguys (Jun 27, 2012)

Seems the general consensus is that they're not worth the potential hassle. Still, there is a dealer near me selling a couple of brand new XPG models for $699.


----------



## TK (Jun 27, 2012)

A couple of brand new 575's for $699??? Been holding them over a while eh?


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 27, 2012)

TK said:


> A couple of brand new 575's for $699??? Been holding them over a while eh?



Like 5-7 years! :wink2:


----------



## reynog (Jun 27, 2012)

Glad I passed on the 575. I found a beautiful 372 today.


----------



## Andy Evans (Nov 28, 2018)

gsg said:


> I had a later model 575 ( I think a 2007) I ran the $&!# out of it for 6 months 6 days a week and had ZERO problems with it. I really liked that saw. That being said I think 90% of people don't like them or had problems with theres so you should think of that first, just thought I would give my experience with a 575.



While I've moved away from Husqvarna, I will tell you my 575XP still cuts like a monster. Mine is also a 2008ish model.


----------

